# Heya. (Language).



## foolonamoon (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I heard about this forum from a friend and I'll hopefully remain undiscovered by that part of 'real life.' I'm here because I love to write and this place is gonna be bad for my ego, but better for my writing 'cause I'm sure I'll learn a lot from all of you. (I mean that.) Thanks for taking me on... not like you had a choice, but I bet the admins can boot me off if they really want to. *Don't fuck with the narrater,* right? In this case, the 'forum editors.' So yeah, this is gonna be good. 
(A little off topic, but this has never happened to me before: a spider just looked at me, keeled over, and died. It was a miracle.[-o<)


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome, foolonamoon. Go read some stories and poetry, do some critique/commenting, and once you have ten posts the forum really opens up to you (like a pink flower, soaked in oils squeezed from the flesh of Charles Dickens, now mummified). See you around! 

*slurpity slurpity slurpity*


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome to WritingForums, FoaM!  I've been here about two weeks, and I've found that the community is pretty supportive.  No matter what you're looking for, you'll probably find it here!  If you're really worried about the admins, though, I suggest heading over to the READ ME! Room, where you can learn more about the rules and why things are the way they are.

There _is_ the small matter of the Trial of the Ten Posts, which you'll have to endure if you want to post your own content, access the workshops, or change your profile settings, but the Trial's a breeze, and you'll be done with it in no time if you get out and explore.  I recommend heading over to the Writing Related boards, where there are plenty of discussions and research questions for you to weigh in on.  You can also try some of the friendly Challenges put forth by our members and mentors, to test your writing chops.  Of course, if you're feeling up to it, you can always critique other members' work, too.

If you've got any questions, feel free to ask.  Looking forward to seeing some of your work, and I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 24, 2015)

Heeeyyyy.. foolonamoon!!! Love your username! Welcome to the wonder of WF!! lol.. Oh, I can see that you are creative, and original... two of my favorite things... Good job on killing the spider with a look... haaha , I need to learn that trick... anyway, of course you will learn stuff here.. 'cause this is where the smart writers hang out...sooo, watchit!! So, come down off the moon for awhile and join us here on planet WF.. explore, read and critique.. and of course.. have a blast! I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see ya around... Peace... Julia


----------



## JustRob (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi ... (I hesitate to think what we should call you for short.) I'm a retired information technologist, a reformed perfectionist and my pedantry is quite unpredictably unreliable. I know very little about writing as well, so maybe am here for the same reason as yourself although others may doubt that. 

So down to business on what you've given us so far.

I note that you stated _a_ moon but some may have assumed that you mean _the_ moon. Perhaps you should clarify which planet you choose to put a girdle round and maybe what type of stuff you write. (I think _genre_ is the term round here although some don't believe that it exists.) 

Secondly we should consider point of view. I doubt that that spider considered it a miracle unless it was very religious. Of course I may be jumping to conclusions as you may be from a moon inhabited by spiders who feel foolish and may even be one. We aren't prejudiced though.

I hasten to add that I may not be fully representative of the members hereabouts, but then none of us are entirely except in our welcoming attitude. Enjoy getting to know us.


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi FoaM and welcome. As you can tell, we're all burning to know what sort of things you like to write. If you can get past the madness you're gonna love it here - just watch where you're pointing that Medusa stare!

Have fun and see you around the forums.


----------



## Boofy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey there foolonamoon, Boofy here... might I trouble you to come to my house and give my spiders an opportunity to cast their eyes upon you, too? I'm certain an event like that couldn't be a one off occurrence and it's worth a shot in the dark even if you aren't the spider bane that was prophesied. ^^;

More on topic, welcome to the forum. :3


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome foolonamoon.

Cool user name.



> Thanks for taking me on... not like you had a choice, but I bet the admins can boot me off if they really want to.



That is exactly true; stick around awhile and you will likely get to watch.:hopelessness:

Please have a look around and ask any questions if need be. Nice to have you aboard.:eagerness:


----------



## foolonamoon (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I see what you did there. Call me whatever you feel like. Yeah, it's 'a moon' and it's about what it represents: a cold rock that reflects beautiful light even if it emits none of its own, sync it with the idea that art tries to capture life's moments but it's still only a reflection of life, and you get my drift. I'm not sure what genre of writing I go for, to be honest. I try to write raw, keep things real, only write what I feel, but sometimes I'll admit I drift into Dr. Seuss Land and start prose rhyming.  
For the spider, I don't know about her point of view, she's very dead and probably her only belief was how tasty I'd be when she (would have) swallowed me whole in my sleep.  

You make a person think 'JustRob,' so I guess that means you're asking the right questions.
See ya round. 
-KS.


----------



## foolonamoon (Jul 24, 2015)

My spider-killing qualities are at your service, Boofy. 
(And thanks.)


----------



## kbsmith (Jul 24, 2015)

sometimes I'm a man raised by robots on the moon. Thinking the best way to communicate is with fingers on a checkerboard key type. 
I saw a movie once where sombody blew a hole in the moon. I wonder what happened to the fool on the moon, or if he did it!?
Welcome to the writer's forums. My name is x and I like to pretend I'm crazy when no on o e s i a loo k ii nn s

I really hope you didn't blow up the moon, fool. It was your home.


----------



## musichal (Jul 24, 2015)

HI FOAM, welcome to WF!  You seem to be settling in and interacting, so that's great.  If you have any questions, just ask a Mentor.  What kinds of things do you write?


----------

